# Stack washer and dryer ?



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I have a commercial restaurant project that the owner wants to install a residential type stack-able W&D. 2012IMC Section 504.3 requires a clean-out.

The HVAC contractor has told the GC that he will have to install a booster fan at an additional cost if a clean-out has to be installed. The 4-inch duct will go up and out the exterior wall approximately 18 feet.

Do you think the HVAC contractor is correct that a booster fan will need to be installed?

pc1


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2015)

504.3 Cleanout.

Each vertical riser shall be provided with a means for cleanout.

And if you disconnect at the unit and run a brush up the vent line,

That does not count ?


----------



## north star (Sep 17, 2015)

*= & =*



PC,

The booster fan application was approved for use in some previous editions of the

IMC,...however, ...the actual booster fan components were found to be non-United

States compliant........The allowing of the booster fans went away in the `06 I-Codes.

I am unsure as to whether or not they are actually allowed today.......Even if

they are, ...are the booster fan components approved for use in the U.S. ?



*= $ =*


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> I have a commercial restaurant project that the owner wants to install a residential type stack-able W&D. 2012IMC Section 504.3 requires a clean-out. The HVAC contractor has told the GC that he will have to install a booster fan at an additional cost if a clean-out has to be installed. The 4-inch duct will go up and out the exterior wall approximately 18 feet.
> 
> Do you think the HVAC contractor is correct that a booster fan will need to be installed?
> 
> pc1


504.8

10. A cleanout opening shall be located at the base of the shaft to provide access to the duct to allow for cleaning and inspection. The finished opening shall be not less than 12 inches by 12 inches (305 mm by 305 mm).


----------



## skipharper (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't see what one has to do with the other?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2015)

You can have a Mechanical Engineer run calcs to oversize the vent


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 17, 2015)

The dryer manufactures installation instructions should provide the info for permitted length of the exhaust run, Does not matter if it is horizontal or vertical. The clean-out is required if a booster fan is used or not.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 17, 2015)

I agree, need the manufactures install instructions, may not need a booster fan at all, but 504.3 VERTICAL rise requires the cleanout.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Sep 17, 2015)

Section 504.3 requires a *means* for cleanout. IMHO, that is not the same thing as a cleanout. Disconnecting the transition duct could be a means for cleanout for a single dryer.     GPE.


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> I have a commercial restaurant project that the owner wants to install a residential type stack-able W&D. 2012IMC Section 504.3 requires a clean-out. The HVAC contractor has told the GC that he will have to install a booster fan at an additional cost if a clean-out has to be installed. The 4-inch duct will go up and out the exterior wall approximately 18 feet.
> 
> Do you think the HVAC contractor is correct that a booster fan will need to be installed?
> 
> pc1


I hate vertical runs but allowed

Did you look at all the bends and stuff ;;

504.6.4 Duct length.

The maximum allowable exhaust duct length shall be determined by one of the methods specified in Section 504.6.4.1 or 504.6.4.2.

504.6.4.1 Specified length.

The maximum length of the exhaust duct shall be 35 feet (10 668 mm) from the connection to the transition duct from the dryer to the outlet terminal. Where fittings are used, the maximum length of the exhaust duct shall be reduced in accordance with Table 504.6.4.1.


----------



## rogerpa (Sep 17, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *= & =*
> 
> PC,
> 
> ...


Booster fans are back in as of 2015. See 504.5 IMC (or M1502.4.4 IRC) Dryer exhaust duct power ventilators. Power ventilators must meet UL 705 - 04 with revisions thru March 2012. http://codes.iccsafe.org/app/book/content/2015-I-Codes/2015%20IMC%20HTML/CHAPTER%205.html


----------



## rgrace (Sep 17, 2015)

georgia plans exam said:
			
		

> Section 504.3 requires a *means* for cleanout. IMHO, that is not the same thing as a cleanout. Disconnecting the transition duct could be a means for cleanout for a single dryer.     GPE.


I concur georgia. Also, cleanouts and booster fans do not trigger requirements for the other. I would be curious as to where that HVAC contractor received their information.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 17, 2015)

As if my job is'nt already tough enough code interpretation: From the web:

I read a mechanical code that indicated a "cleanout" was required in the clothes dryer exhaust.  What does that mean?

Answer Correct, the new "International Mechanical Code" specifically states on "Section 504.3 Cleanout - Every vertical riser shall be provided with a means of cleanout." The intent of this code element is to provide an accessible means to remove the lint accumulation that would fall vertically (settle) to a low spot in the vertical run.  If a means already exist to access this, (i.e., the usual ell through the drywall or a Dryerbox) then a cleanout is not required. Our engineers' professional opinion is that The Dryerbox meets the requirements as a cleanout opening for the dryer exhaust system.


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2015)

Agree with the engineers


----------

